# Hi from Texas



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

Hi!

I mainly joined to get help for my kittie baby - Chairman Meow.

I have several pets and a family. I teach 8th graders and live in DFW area.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

You've come to the right place for advice and help and everything else _cat_.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. I hope that we can help you.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hi there!!! Kindergarten teacher here!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

HI and welcome. I'm also from the DFW area.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope the forum can help you! :wink:


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Hey There - I am also a DFW person!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome. I'm also a teacher...of music and English. Enjoy the forums.


----------

